# Ocean Waves Campground



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

We were on vacation in the Outer Banks this past week and some friends of ours were staying at the Ocean Waves Campground When we went to visit them I saw two Outbacks on Labor Day weekend. No one as around to say Hi to and I was wondering if they were on this site?

Stan


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Doug, if you are reading this.We need cards! waiting for your pm with the info and I'll get on it!


----------



## grambo (Jul 30, 2007)

We are considering going to the Outer Banks for vacation next summer. I have read that Ocean Waves is one of the better spots. Any advice about going there would be great.

Thanks Grambo.

PS. Sorry about changing the subject line.


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

Grambo,

It is one of the nicer ones. They have about 65 sites, all on nice level concrete pads, pool, beach access across the dune, and the rate is really reasonable $32 per night and if you stay a 7th night it is free. It is a really popular campground and they start taking reservations for 2008 after January 1st. They have a web site that will give all of the details.

It was a really well taken care of campground with a small store. The area of Rodanthe, Salvo and Waves does not have much in the way of large grocery stores more like smaller local stores. The closest large well stocked storee is the Food Lion in Avon which is about a 17 mile drive.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

I haven't stayed at Ocean Waves, but I have driven thru and been in an out of their store. I have been to Camp Hatteras and the KOA also right down the street. The Ocean Waves pool is small, if you care about that. Seems tobe more laid back there though maybe. The others have more of a kid orientation too. Camp Hatteras soundside is my favorite --- great sunsets!

But for that price, Ocean Waves is well worth it!!! That is like half the price of the others!

If you are planning a summer trip, the Fourth of July is a blast!! Loads of impromptu fireworks for hours.

We always take at least one day to go take the ferry from Hatteras to Ocracoke. Otherwise, lots of surf fishing, four wheeling, and beer on the beach!

My son likes the skateboard park in Nags Head at the Y.

We tend to make a point of hitting Sonic burger right before we get on the islands (we don't have Sonics in Maryland) and also hitting the Wal Mart right before the islands. Otherwise, the Food Lion in Avon is closest, but seems to be like a world away.








An Outerbanks vacation is just the best! Beth


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

We stayed at Ocean Waves two summers ago and enjoyed it very much. Screen rooms are discouraged as they tend to end up in the dumpster b/c of quick rolling storms. We found the campground clean, well run and very accommodating. One night we sat up on top of my friend's camper and watched a lightening storm roll in from across the bay, wow what a light show.

I would not recommend the Outer Banks in Aug., it was brutally hot and none of the "fun parks" opened until later b/c of the hot weather...there is plenty of history/exploring to do nearby, just a bit of a drive. I'd love to go back, perhaps in April.

Have a great time!


----------



## grambo (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank you all very much, very good info looking, forward to going to that area.


----------

